# Ellies Photo Thread



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

So I picked up Ellie on Friday from Beach Bum Hedgehogs and i just want to say that everything went Wonderful! Ellie is very friendly and healthy and Shelly was extremely nice and very helpful. She did great on the car ride home and settled in very comfortably to her house when she got home. Actually the first thing she did was walk through her water dish and then sit in her food dish and start to munch away :lol: later that night me and my mom went in there to watch her and saw that not only had she peed in her litter pan but she had figured out her wheel and even ran on it in front of us=)) Shes too cute and I couldn't be happier


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

She's so cute! Beach Bum's produce the cutest hogs  She looks like a wee thing in her wheel


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

They do!  and ya it was really cute watching her walk on it, she kept walking into the corner or when she was facing my mom and i she was looking right at us and walking on the edge=D shes so cute and friendly=)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous! So cute sitting in her food bowl!!!!!


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

shetland said:


> She is gorgeous! So cute sitting in her food bowl!!!!!


thanks=) it seems to be her thing since ive seen her do it at least once a day since :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....congratulations! Ellie is beautiful.  She's so cute in her food dish.


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

So last night during our bonding time my mom decided to whip out the nice camera and take some pics.... some of them are just too funny :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

That last picture is totally a "Soon." meme :lol:


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> That last picture is totally a "Soon." meme :lol:


Haha thats exactly what I thought


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

What a little doll! I love her version of the 'let me down' dance :lol:


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

Sory i have been busy for awhile and havent been able to post all the cute pictures of Ellie I have taken but wow is she growing fast! I just weighed her yesterday and she is now 350 grams... for a comparison two weeks ago she was 280ish. she is not obese though I have still been checking to make sure she can fully ball up and she can so I guess she is just going to be a "fluffier" hedgie=)
so without further adue here are some of her pics 








Foot bath=)








boyfriend holding her. Its kinda sad i think she loves him more than me because other than a towel he is the only thing she has ever annointed over... and she was crazy lol. Also for some size comparison she fills out his hand completely now








in her old house








i love this one=)








hehe








haha full splat and thats not poop on her tail its just the skin coloring


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

haha she looked so fat in this picture i was dying laughing as i took this pic=) and she was just like "...what, a girls gotta eat ya know"








also her new c+c cage i just finished.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, those are all so sweet. My cheeks hurt from smiling looking at this thread. <3 Very cute!


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you=) mine did too because it was amazing getting to really see how much she has grown=)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ellie is so adorable. I love her name! I really like the picture where she and toy hedgie are having a stare contest. Her sleeping picture is so sweet. I laughed at your caption where Ellie is eating! Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

